

Notch's Livestream for Ludum Dare 21 (now on twitch.tv) - felixweis
http://twitch.tv/realnotch

======
defdac
Anyone want a live stream of my Eclipse when I code my stochastic progressive
photon mapper that will calculate photosynthetically usable radiation in an
aquarium?

~~~
byproxy
Sounds interesting. As long as you explain the math as you're coding.

------
bprater
I would really love to see more programmers streaming while they work.

~~~
RoboTeddy
Yeah.

I feel like I've learned how to program in a silo away from everyone else, and
it's fascinating to see the mechanics of how others manipulate their code, the
length of their code-build loop, etc

------
mrspeaker
The chat in the stream is just trolls - are there are irc channels (or
something) for it?

------
korkakadam
Thanks you so much for such a great information. I will definetely recommend
your website!

<a href="[http://www.y8america.com>y8</a>](http://www.y8america.com>y8</a>);

------
korkakadam
Thank you very much for your post! Very interested in your opinion.

<http://www.kizi.ws>

------
korkakadam
very cool. I like this games <http://www.friv.gs>

